# New to the semi-auto



## Flare (Oct 24, 2006)

A guy i work with has a Ruger p89dc i believe, Says he as only put around 40 rounds thru it i believ him hes only asking $300.00 Guns looks brand new has all original cases and papers. Any thoughts. this is my firs semi-auto. Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go over on this site and these guys will tell you all you want to know about the Ruger P89DC. There a good bunch and real free about helping anybody.
http://www.rugerforum.net/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now, prices vary by area, but around here if U look hard enough, U can get a new one for not much more than that. I do not know if the warranty transfers from the original owner on a Ruger. If it were me, I'd just buy a new one, if U have your heart set on that gun.

But, being that you do not know a lot about guns - go see if U can find a range that rents guns. U really should try out other guns before U limit yourself to 1.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Ruger firearms. The P89 is a good pistol, and if it is as advertised $300 is a fair price for it. Rugers are stone cold reliable and are very robust. They aren't as "refined" as some, and some of them don't have great triggers, but it'll never let you down.


----------

